# Atomic clocks next to reactors might show different times



## Robert Zwilling (Feb 6, 2021)

Using atomic clocks to demonstrate time dilation
Griffith University researchers are conducting an experiment at ANSTO that will test a revolutionary physics theory that time reversal symmetry-breaking by neutrinos might cause a time dilation at the quantum scale. 

The theory:
Quantum asymmetry between time and space

Apparently, it looks like time can run at 2 different speeds in separate locations. That could mean that one spot could be the past or the future of the other spot in terms of the measurement of time. Probably it is more like over a period of time, one spot misses a few beats while another spot hits a few extra beats. If whatever is beating is occasionally erratic, it probably doesn't change anything. It would be interesting to connect areas that were out time sync with each other.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 6, 2021)

Interesting but beyond my ken


----------



## .matthew. (Feb 6, 2021)

Robert Zwilling said:


> Probably it is more like over a period of time, one spot misses a few beats while another spot hits a few extra beats.



I like how most new theories like this were first proposed by Pratchett


----------



## Danny McG (Feb 20, 2021)

.matthew. said:


> I like how most new theories like this were first proposed by Pratchett


The trousers of time


----------

